# cone shape roof



## carp21 (Nov 23, 2006)

im looking for advice on keeping rain lines straight and congruent on all sides of a bell or cone shaped roof.im doing a roof with a high tower and havent yet found a stagger that looks right


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

did a slate one before
a lot of cutting and cussing did the trick


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 30, 2005)

Snap vertical lines around the entire cone with the very bottom course being 12 inchs wide. Presuming you are doing 3 tabs


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

I feel for ya. Did one before with shingles and it is not fun. Knowing your vertical lines would help.
Some kind of metal would be best for these things or wood shingles. Something that lasts way longer than a normal shingle roof. My opinion is they shouldn't be built in the first place. Architecturally incorrect if you ask me. I know people think it looks niuce, but come on, Teepees went out many years ago.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

What material are you putting on it?


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

Depends on the material.

Slate, aspahlt shingles, etc. As Red said, chalk lines top to bottom and cut every piece.

Metal can vary.


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

Very common in victorian architecture and historical buildings. they are best done in slate but we have also done them in cedar,composite and metal as well. no matter what there is a lot of cutting and layout to make it look good. It will separate the men from the boys in the roofing trade as will an eyebrow dormer.
My quick advise on layout is to put a nail at the apex then set a string that will give you your patten for shoulder cuts as well as to put an awl,soap stone or pencil to scribe your course lines. they will get smaller as you go up. oh yeah and ice and water the whole thing.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Master Shingle Applicator Manual*

If you must have the vertical water slots in alignment, please refer to the Certainteed Master Shingle Applicator Manual, in the chapter refering to " Installing Shingles On Special Shape Roofs ", in the subsection on " Cones and Turrets ". Basically, if you are using a 3 Tab shingle, you will inevitably wind up cutting the shingles down to individual tabs and even half tabs as the courses progress. 

You must snap chalk lines from the pinnacle of the roof vertically fron the peak to the eave entirely around the circumference of the turret. The spacing along the eave edge of the turret will need to be in 1/2 tab increments. Lots of chalk lines to snap!

As you install progressive courses, you will constantly need to cut both sides of the shingle tab being installed on the same taper as the 1st and 3rd chalk line. Remember, each individual shingle tab will span the two horizontal distances between each set of 3 chalk lines snapped. 

Hold each tab firmly in place after the tapered cuts have been made to both sides and nail to ensure a snug fit. 

ALTERNATIVES:

1) Use an architectural shingle instead. The cutting down of the width of each shingle will still be required, but you will not have to snap all of the vertical lines. Make sure that each new row or course of shingles is equally spaced from the eave edgearound the entire circumference. 

2) Same as either of the previous methods; i.e. but for an extra added cosmetic flare, add several consecutive courses of either a different color and/or a different style of shingle to enhance the curb appeal visibility, creating a unique banner or ribbon effect around the entire turret.

I did a partial install of the banner method on a bell shaped turret 3 years ago, but the lady had no sense of taste, and wanted to keep the entire 12/12 main roof and the 48 foot tall bell tower turret in the same basic charcoal black color using CT Independance shingles. In my opinion, it was turning out extremely nice with many compliments from the building inspector for historical renovations.

Call Certainteed for the manual, it is free, and an invaluable guide.

PS. This all pertains to rounded or conical turrets, and not to 4 sided hip turret towers. Those are substantially easier. By the way, we used up to 8 nails per shingle section on the install of the CT Independance to ensure a tight fit with no waviness.

Ed


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

;lakjspogfiponb


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Dec 12, 2006)

*Btw*

By the way, as I was just studying with my crew to review for the Master Shingle Applicator test the other day, this is one of the questions asked.

Ed


----------



## GT Drywall (Dec 8, 2007)

It is very time cosuming and it wastes alot of material. here is my latest crazy feat.
What is the best way to cap this un uniformed mess? A tin cap?
This thing has 6 unequal sides?
I have another pic with the caps up to the top just have to find it.


----------

